# Is it worth going to medical school in India?



## shanelowney

It is depending upon which college or university you selected for your studies, the major problem is faced by youth is admission is quite difficult in top-rated medical colleges or universities in India
Because of this at present, most of the people of India go to the USA or Canada for thier higher studies.
Well, It's all depending upon which college or university you are studies or country plays a key role in your career growth.


----------

